# Upgraded to El Capitan on iMac - Now running insanely slow



## designer83 (Nov 5, 2016)

Hello,
Has anyone downloaded this update and experienced this problem? I have 4G of memory that is all in use. Should I go through the trouble of getting more memory (never did this before on a computer) or do a factory reset? My iMac (early 2009) was running perfectly before this and now I can't stand using it. I'm not very tech savvy so the easier the better! Thank you!


----------



## rextilleon (Feb 10, 2004)

Try these dand get back to us: http://macpaw.com/how-to/el-capitan-slow-5-tips-to-speed-up-osx-10-11


----------

